
Valleywag's 3 biggest goofs of 2007 - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/337043/valleywags-3-biggest-goofs-of-2007
======
jawngee
Their biggest goof is even existing, what a waste of pixels.

------
henning
they never stop linkbaiting, even when they act like they aren't.

